# Leaving UAE with unpaid traffic fine



## joncrowe (Dec 9, 2013)

I rented a car for a few hours to drive to Dubai and back last week. I was careful and made sure to stay within the speed limit, indicate etc. 
The rental car company called me yesterday to say I have an 800 Dirham fine. 
Looking at the list of fines on the police website; it says to have incurred this amount, I would have had to have driven 50km over the speed limit, driven away from a policeman or run a red light. None of these happened during the few hours I had a car.

The question is, will I be able to go home for Christmas (flight form Dubai Airport to the E.U) without paying this fine?

Thank you


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

joncrowe said:


> I rented a car for a few hours to drive to Dubai and back last week. I was careful and made sure to stay within the speed limit, indicate etc.
> The rental car company called me yesterday to say I have an 800 Dirham fine.
> Looking at the list of fines on the police website; it says to have incurred this amount, I would have had to have driven 50km over the speed limit, driven away from a policeman or run a red light. None of these happened during the few hours I had a car.
> 
> ...


In my experience, driving a 10-20km over the grace limit could easily earn you the 800dhs fine. Were you able to confirm the place, time, and photo (if available) on the website that it was you driving at the time? Another suspicion is that the car rental company could be lying about the fine or to place the blame on someone which had been known to happen. 

I assumed you paid with credit card when you rented the car? If yes, they will automatically charge you for it. I suggest you insist they send you the detail of the fine + photo (which may fall on deaf ears though). You should not have a problem leaving the country, a lot of people with unpaid fines travel in and out of the country all the time as fines can be paid at the time of re-registration of the car unlike in most countries where fines must be paid within a short deadline. 

Perhaps someone who had experienced the same could confirm this for you.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

rental companies also tend to charge a premium on any fines dressed up as a 'handling charge', so the actual fine may have been 500 or 600.

Seek proof of offence from the rental company


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

joncrowe said:


> I rented a car for a few hours to drive to Dubai and back last week. I was careful and made sure to stay within the speed limit, indicate etc.
> The rental car company called me yesterday to say I have an 800 Dirham fine.
> Looking at the list of fines on the police website; it says to have incurred this amount, I would have had to have driven 50km over the speed limit, driven away from a policeman or run a red light. None of these happened during the few hours I had a car.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Have you asked the rental company for the plate number of the vehicle you hired - or is it on the paperwork they gave you?
If so, it is easy enough to check the police website for the fines incurred for this vehicle - you can then confirm fine details match the actual time and location of when you were in possession of the car.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## joncrowe (Dec 9, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> In my experience, driving a 10-20km over the grace limit could easily earn you the 800dhs fine. Were you able to confirm the place, time, and photo (if available) on the website that it was you driving at the time? Another suspicion is that the car rental company could be lying about the fine or to place the blame on someone which had been known to happen.
> 
> I assumed you paid with credit card when you rented the car? If yes, they will automatically charge you for it. I suggest you insist they send you the detail of the fine + photo (which may fall on deaf ears though). You should not have a problem leaving the country, a lot of people with unpaid fines travel in and out of the country all the time as fines can be paid at the time of re-registration of the car unlike in most countries where fines must be paid within a short deadline.
> 
> Perhaps someone who had experienced the same could confirm this for you.


Thank you for your answer. There are a few articles which states that ex-pats won't be able to leave if they have incurred a fine:

_



Expatriates who have committed road offences will not be allowed to leave the UAE unless they pay all their traffic fines in line with new Interior Ministry measures.

The ministry said the new rules would be later expanded to cover all other financial obligations by expatriates seeking to cancel their visa and leave the country.

“We have linked procedures to cancel visas for expatriates with the payment of all their traffic fines.

This step is intended to ensure departing expatriates will pay all their financial dues to the state,” said Brigadier Rashid Sultan Al Khadr, Director, Legal Affairs Department at the Interior Ministry.

“This is just a first step as it affects only individuals who apply for visa cancellation and must now pay their traffic fines. The ministry is also considering expanding this experience in the near future so all visa and immigration procedures will be linked to payment of all dues, including traffic, civil defence and other fees,” he told the Dubai-based Arabic language daily Emarat Al Youm.

Khadr said the computer systems of the traffic police have already been linked to those in all immigration departments in the UAE.

“This means no application for visa cancellation by expatriates will be approved and they will not be allowed to leave the UAE unless they pay all their traffic fines.”

Click to expand...

_
I paid in cash for the hire of the car, would the rental company have already paid the fine, and they just want me to reimburse them?

I don't dispute that I may well have unintentionally broken the speed limit at some point during my trip, yet would it be foolish to risk being stranded at the airport at Christmas for attempting to evade this payment?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

joncrowe said:


> Thank you for your answer. There are a few articles which states that ex-pats won't be able to leave if they have incurred a fine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on your status, I assumed you were here on a tourist visa therefore is not considered a resident/expat with the exit formalities. The article you quoted was aimed at expats leaving the country for good and must therefore settled all fines etc to avoid not being allowed to leave or get into trouble when they return (residency visa links to car registration which links to you as the owner). 

You mentioned that the rental company called to inform you of the offense, but did they not mention to you how you were supposed to settle the fine since you had paid in cash for the rental? Since you weren't sure whether you had committed the offense, wouldn't it be easier just to get it sorted out at the car rental and pay up if you did and be done with it? I am assuming you are still in the country since you are worried about leaving with a fine. But if you had already left, then i guess it's a moot point (until you decide to return to this "fine" city ). 

My final advice is go to the car rental office, have them show you the proof of your offence, pay up if correct, and call it a day  or as other poster suggested, if you have all the car info ie plate number, registration card number (will need this if you check AD website) and verify it online yourself. 

Good luck!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This is the first time I have EVER heard of a rental company bringing up a fine so quickly. They must have been re-registering a batch of vehicles. Normally it takes quite some time for the fines to come through. I would ask them to province you with the photograph so you can be sure. Vantage is quite right, they all charge administrative fees for this kind of thing.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

joncrowe said:


> Thank you for your answer. There are a few articles which states that ex-pats won't be able to leave if they have incurred a fine:
> 
> 
> I paid in cash for the hire of the car, would the rental company have already paid the fine, and they just want me to reimburse them?


So you didn't even leave your CC as security?

My 2 cents, they are just trying to get your money knowing you'll be soon leaving the country anyway.


----------



## joncrowe (Dec 9, 2013)

NjxNA said:


> So you didn't even leave your CC as security?
> 
> My 2 cents, they are just trying to get your money knowing you'll be soon leaving the country anyway.



I used them once before and paid cash again. I don't have a credit card, and I don't remember ever giving them my debit card. They have copies of my passport and driving license though. 

I have a tourist visa.


----------



## mmasroor (Sep 9, 2013)

I would ask them proof before making any payment.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

:deadhorse:


----------



## konvicted (Dec 14, 2014)

*i am an indian leaving without paying fine*

I am living in Dubai my car is impounded due to an accident.. my question is can I leave the country to visit some other country for tourism purpose or they will stop me at the airport because I haven't paid the fine yet???


----------



## saracen (Nov 23, 2014)

Is this a reputable rental company or some small local outfit?


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

The fine will be linked only to the car and not the driver so the police would firstly chase the rental company so there is no issue with entering or entering UAE. 

I would suggest just call them up and say you have a local friend who is a police officer and he has checked for you and there appears to be no fine against the car when it was in your custody. You will either get sorry sir we will check and you will not hear anymore or they will send you proof if they offer proof which will show amount of fine then just pay but only pay the fine no charges.


----------

